# Adult size?



## Chihuahuasloveme

How big do you think she will get? 

Her 8 week weight was 2 lbs 2 oz but I couldn't even believe that much she's very tiny 

Only pics I got on my phone earlier






































I'm hoping she will have a small body type like Baby-Love and finish at 5 lbs ish mom was 6 lbs and dad 4 1/2 lb


----------



## Brodysmom

I'm going to guess right at 5 pounds. She weighs more than Brody did at that age, but she looks pretty small boned. I would guess she won't be tiny or large either - just an average 5 pounder. And she's very cute!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Im no expert on these things, and I think you cant really be sure even if you use the puppy weight charts, etc, but Leo was just 1 lb 2 ounces at 8 weeks. His breeder charted him to be 3.5 to 4.5 lbs, but he is already over 2 lbs at 4 months, so Im thinking he will be more 4.5-5...over 2 lbs is pretty big for 8 weeks I think. Cute puppy!


----------



## cprcheetah

Zoey weighed 2# at 7 months and she is 4.3# full grown, I would say that puppy is going to be at least 6-8# if not bigger.

Pup is very cute though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Baby-love was 1 lb 3 oz at 9 weeks when I got her and according to the chart she should be 3 1/2 lbs I think it said lol I can't trust those charts I know it's pretty hard to tell. I swear she seems about the same size if not smaller than when I got baby. Her head is like the size of a golf ball not including snout or ears. All of babys puppies were bigger than this chi I remember them all being over 2 lbs when I got their shots and according to new owners now over a year later one was 4.5 lbs and one 3-3 1/2 lbs I don't get how the heck you can predict it lol seems all different


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

cprcheetah said:


> Zoey weighed 2# at 7 months and she is 4.3# full grown, I would say that puppy is going to be at least 6-8# if not bigger.
> 
> Pup is very cute though.


Ahhh u really think that much? I don't wanna get it if it's gonna be a giant lol I already have 2 giants named ninja and prada lol


----------



## foggy

Clueless on weight, but I think she is sooo cute!


----------



## TLI

I'm gonna guess that if she ends up on the smaller side she'll be about 6 lbs., and could easily end up around 8 lbs. But I don't think she'll be any smaller than 6 lbs. and most likely bigger.

If you use the charts, add about 2 lbs., and that will get you close.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

cprcheetah said:


> Zoey weighed 2# at 7 months and she is 4.3# full grown, I would say that puppy is going to be at least 6-8# if not bigger.
> 
> Pup is very cute though.


Ahhh u really think that much? I don't wanna get it if it's gonna be a giant lol I already have 2 giants named ninja and prada lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Hmmmmm I love her and she seems soo tiny compared to what I've looked at the past few days but I really don't want a huge one I mean if it happened to get huge later I'd never get rid of it but this is gonna be my last ever so I really need To choose wisely and use my brain and not my heart!


----------



## Brodysmom

Get the puppy you want for sure. Especially if you aren't going to add any more.

For reference, Brody was 2 pounds on the dot when we got him at 11 weeks. He's 5 pounds now. So yeah, maybe she will be 6+ pounds. Hard to tell!

It's really hard to tell when they are so tiny as babies. Even the big ones are tiny at 8 weeks!


----------



## TLI

If size matters to you, and you won't be satisfied with a 6+ lber., I'd keep looking. 2.2 lbs. is very tiny, but not for an 8 week old Chi.


----------



## MChis

In my experience I'm going to guess she'll be 5-6lbs tops. I base this on the fact Marley was 2lbs 8oz at 8wks & is 6lbs now, Maxie was 2lbs 7oz at 10wks & is 4.5lbs now. Mari was also 1lb 14oz at 8wks & is 4.5lbs now. 

She doesn look like she has a small frame & looks pudgey so like with any dog at any age pudge is going to add weight to a smaller size. Granted she could end up 4lbs or she could end up 7-8lbs so if weight is super important I'd either look for an older pup or a teeny tiny pup. 

She is adorable though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Thanks so much for replyingi think were going to pass on her as sad as it is to say I told oh about your replies and he said it's up to me what I want to do but if I get it and it ends up bigger then don't even THINK about looking ever again for puppies lol Prada was supposed to be the last one in the case of prada I knew she was the biggest in the litter but I didn't care about size I wanted a female version of ninja I waited and prayed for 9 long weeks and my wish came true lol I don't care If she's big at all but because I have 2 on the larger size prada being big boned I would prefer a small one like Baby again her body type is nice and tiny.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

So to get an adult 5 lbs or just under what size in weight should I be searching for just over 1 lb to below 2 lbs at the 8-9 week mark? 

I found a 5 month old that's 3.3 lbs so beautiful blue and white but Shes 8 hrs away  could never go that far and according to chart shed be 4.5 lbs ish at full growth? 

Every single ad says they will be under 5 lbs or not more than 5 lbs lol it's so hard to know Who's being real


----------



## MChis

The blue & white sounds nice. I can't imaging them being over 5lbs full grown (depending on body condition obviously). Too bad they're so far away! Maybe the breeder would be willing to meet you half way?

If I was you I'd look for a pup that is 1lbs 8ish oz at 8 weeks give or take a few oz depending on structure/if they're pudgey or not. That should keep it some what safe with what to expect size wise. There always are exceptions though & you could end up with a bigger pup or even a very tiny Chi. But the chances are more slim they'd be bigger.


----------



## Smith

If size is super important, you may also want to consider an adult dog, someone in the 1 yr + range. You'll know pretty much exactly what you're getting, then.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

MChis said:


> The blue & white sounds nice. I can't imaging them being over 5lbs full grown (depending on body condition obviously). Too bad they're so far away! Maybe the breeder would be willing to meet you half way?
> 
> If I was you I'd look for a pup that is 1lbs 8ish oz at 8 weeks give or take a few oz depending on structure/if they're pudgey or not. That should keep it some what safe with what to expect size wise. There always are exceptions though & you could end up with a bigger pup or even a very tiny Chi. But the chances are more slim they'd be bigger.



It's actually not from a breeder they only have 1 faemale they have to rehome her because they work 12 hour shifts I wish it was closer even half way is too far I don't wanna go farther than 2 hrs lol I found a breeder an hour away that breeds smaller sized pups theyre all gorgeous but ridiculous prices some are $2200 lol I wouldn't pay that but I book marked it alot of them Are reduced now quite a bit so I'll have to keep an eye 

I never thought me of all people would care about size lol I love my giants mire than life but for my last ever I have to be strict to exactly what I want. 

I was strict to Merle but now I have reconsidered 

Ahhh Ive never Been so picky in my life before usually I see a pet and get it lol


----------



## flippedstars

Lol I'll bring u the little merle from B's breeder but he's a boy   (I have free standby flights anywhere in the world). 

Bryco was 16 oz at 10 weeks, I expect he will be a 4.5-5 lb adult. He "charted" at under 3 lbs for the longest time imaginable, then had a huge growth spurt. 

I agree be strict with what you want. It IS out there. I've passed on 4 or 5 almost perfect girls now, as hard as it is, they live for-ev-er so you will be stuck with him/her for a very very long time!!


----------



## ExoticChis

flippedstars said:


> Lol I'll bring u the little merle from B's breeder but he's a boy   (I have free standby flights anywhere in the world).
> 
> Bryco was 16 oz at 10 weeks, I expect he will be a 4.5-5 lb adult. He "charted" at under 3 lbs for the longest time imaginable, then had a huge growth spurt.
> 
> I agree be strict with what you want. It IS out there. I've passed on 4 or 5 almost perfect girls now, as hard as it is, they live for-ev-er so you will be stuck with him/her for a very very long time!!


I totally agree, When I get my next Chi, I will be getting a choc female I will be very very very very picky! Lets face it we have them for ever!


----------



## 18453

Sherri speak to Brooke (kitty d) she's in Canada and bijou is tiny tiny but the breeder is good knows her lines and if you got an average chi they would know the size!! Could be worth a try

The size debate grates on me hugely! But I would go by the size they look rather than actual weight and the size of their parents as a guesstimate!!

Daisy was 1lb 5oz at 8 weeks and 2.2lb at 12 she is 1 (next week) and under 4.5lb now I don't think shell be more than 5lb prob not even that

Lotus I have no clue I thought shed ve 5-5.5 lb but she's nearly 6 months and 2lb 9 oz I think shell be 4lb adult she was 2.1lb at 12 weeks

Estimations rarely work out go with YOUR instincts xx


----------



## LadyJ

*Adult size*



Smith said:


> If size is super important, you may also want to consider an adult dog, someone in the 1 yr + range. You'll know pretty much exactly what you're getting, then.


Right on. If you want to be sure of size, get an adult. How about a rescue? There are many, many Chis out there needing homes. My Lavender weighs 5.5 pounds at two years old and she is just a perfect little girl. As much as I'd love to have a puppy, an adult that is already past chewing and house trained was exactly right for me.

Jeanette


----------



## TLI

I don’t know why people feel bad about being concerned about size. If you want a smaller Chi, there is nothing wrong with that. Chi’s are supposed to be small. If you were only concerned about size, then it would be different. But keep in mind that what is small to you, and what would be small to someone else, may be different. The bottom line is this. The smaller Chi these days is 5 to 6 lbs grown. That is the average weight of a standard sized full grown Chi. And many are bigger. The smaller ones are far outnumbered. Under 4 lbs. full grown is not common. And most likely will cost you a “pretty penny.” You can go to a reputable show breeder, and they still get oversized Chi’s. But they usually know which ones will be. Whereas a BYB will just guess at it. They will chart the pup, and sell you one that will be 3 lbs., cause the charts says so, and it will end up 8 lbs. When size is a preference, be ready for a long ride. Because you will hear everything, and many times it will be poppycock. You have to be armed with enough knowledge to know what is what if you don’t want to be “taken.” My advice to you is to always see them in person. Buying around the net is a major shot in the dark. If you want one that tops out at 5 to 6 lbs., they will be about 1 to 1 ½ lbs. at 8 weeks old. Could possibly top out around 4.5 lbs., but not as likely. If I used the charts for my pups, they would all be under 2 lbs. grown. If you decide to go by the charts, that is your choice, but be prepared to be disappointed. I’m not trying to be rude, just honest, and helpful. Your best bet is to go by size, not weight. I also suggest that if you really want one within standard size, go for an adult. Or at least 6 months old. I also suggest using a more reputable breeder. You never know what you are getting when using a BYB. Even if you have to save up money for awhile, you will thank yourself in the end.


----------



## cherper

Leila was 2lb 4 oz at 11 weeks. She is now 6 lbs and maybe an oz or two over that. She hasn't been to the vet since her spay oct 8.
She looks really small to me. A big part of that is that her head is tiny and her legs are very short.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ahhh u really think that much? I don't wanna get it if it's gonna be a giant lol I already have 2 giants named ninja and prada lol


May I ask how big is your ninja and prada?...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

N*T*M*4U said:


> May I ask how big is your ninja and prada?...


NInja is 7.5 lbs he is over weight again to me he is still small but compared to Baby he is big lol

Prada is 6 lbs maybe a bit bigger but she is BIG boned she's tall and long she doesn't have the body type of either parent


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

flippedstars said:


> Lol I'll bring u the little merle from B's breeder but he's a boy   (I have free standby flights anywhere in the world).
> 
> *hahaha maybe OH won't notic if he wears a belly band  ps that's so cool that you have stand by flights you should visit everyone on chi ppl LOL!!!*
> 
> Bryco was 16 oz at 10 weeks, I expect he will be a 4.5-5 lb adult. He "charted" at under 3 lbs for the longest time imaginable, then had a huge growth spurt.
> 
> I agree be strict with what you want. It IS out there. I've passed on 4 or 5 almost perfect girls now, as hard as it is, they live for-ev-er so you will be stuck with him/her for a very very long time!! *i totally agree OH brought that up last night too. I would love it regardless if the one I finally pick does end up bigger we would never get rid of any of our pets for any reason, OH doesn't care about size at all at this point*





angelbaby said:


> I totally agree, When I get my next Chi, I will be getting a choc female I will be very very very very picky! Lets face it we have them for ever! *true story! They do live forever which is fine by me  I hope mine live til record breaking ages haha*





Daisydoo said:


> Sherri speak to Brooke (kitty d) she's in Canada and bijou is tiny tiny but the breeder is good knows her lines and if you got an average chi they would know the size!! Could be worth a try
> 
> *thanks Sarah I def. will pm her thanks for the referral*
> The size debate grates on me hugely! But I would go by the size they look rather than actual weight and the size of their parents as a guesstimate!!
> 
> Daisy was 1lb 5oz at 8 weeks and 2.2lb at 12 she is 1 (next week) and under 4.5lb now I don't think shell be more than 5lb prob not even that
> 
> Lotus I have no clue I thought shed ve 5-5.5 lb but she's nearly 6 months and 2lb 9 oz I think shell be 4lb adult she was 2.1lb at 12 weeks
> 
> Estimations rarely work out go with YOUR instincts xx





TLI said:


> I don’t know why people feel bad about being concerned about size. If you want a smaller Chi, there is nothing wrong with that. Chi’s are supposed to be small. If you were only concerned about size, then it would be different.
> 
> *There are a lot of people who only want "teacup" or "micro" etc so I just want people to know that isn't the case if I picked one and it ended up being bigger than that's fine it wouldn't be loved any less  I just prefer it to be more to standard size this time around when I got NInja and Prada I never even asked about size or cared*
> 
> But keep in mind that what is small to you, and what would be small to someone else, may be different. The bottom line is this. The smaller Chi these days is 5 to 6 lbs grown. That is the average weight of a standard sized full grown Chi. *This size would be perfect!*
> 
> And many are bigger. The smaller ones are far outnumbered. Under 4 lbs. full grown is not common. And most likely will cost you a “pretty penny.” You can go to a reputable show breeder, and they still get oversized Chi’s. But they usually know which ones will be. Whereas a BYB will just guess at it. They will chart the pup, and sell you one that will be 3 lbs., cause the charts says so, and it will end up 8 lbs. When size is a preference, be ready for a long ride. Because you will hear everything, and many times it will be poppycock. You have to be armed with enough knowledge to know what is what if you don’t want to be “taken.” My advice to you is to always see them in person. Buying around the net is a major shot in the dark. If you want one that tops out at 5 to 6 lbs., they will be about 1 to 1 ½ lbs. at 8 weeks old. Could possibly top out around 4.5 lbs., but not as likely. If I used the charts for my pups, they would all be under 2 lbs. grown.
> *yes we have been going to see them in person we looked only at 2 so far.*
> 
> If you decide to go by the charts, that is your choice, but be prepared to be disappointed. I’m not trying to be rude, just honest, and helpful.
> 
> *I don't think you are being rude at all I totally agree with you that the chart makes no sense at all in my own case it hasn't been correct once!*
> 
> Your best bet is to go by size, not weight. I also suggest that if you really want one within standard size, go for an adult. Or at least 6 months old. I also suggest using a more reputable breeder. You never know what you are getting when using a BYB. Even if you have to save up money for awhile, you will thank yourself in the end.


*Thanks I was thinkng that mor recntly and I do have some akc breeders book marked it probably will be a long ride but it will be worth the wait. I am in no rush even if it ended up being in 6 months from now that I get my chi that would be fine we have been looking at adults also! *


PS: I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO MULTI QUOTE HAHAHAH woohoo


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> *
> 
> There are a lot of people who only want "teacup" or "micro" etc so I just want people to know that isn't the case if I picked one and it ended up being bigger than that's fine it wouldn't be loved any less I just prefer it to be more to standard size this time around when I got NInja and Prada I never even asked about size or cared
> 
> This size would be perfect!
> 
> yes we have been going to see them in person we looked only at 2 so far.
> 
> I don't think you are being rude at all I totally agree with you that the chart makes no sense at all in my own case it hasn't been correct once!
> 
> 
> Thanks I was thinkng that mor recntly and I do have some akc breeders book marked it probably will be a long ride but it will be worth the wait. I am in no rush even if it ended up being in 6 months from now that I get my chi that would be fine we have been looking at adults also! *
> 
> 
> PS: I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO MULTI QUOTE HAHAHAH woohoo


I think a lot of people "want" a "teacup" or "micro" because they really don't know any better. Many of them would be perfectly satisfied with a 4 to 4.5 lb. Chi if they knew just how tiny that really is. But unfortunately, not many do. Even a 5 to 6 lb. Chi is going to be very small. It really boils down to lack of knowledge, is all. 

I think the charts need to have a warning. :lol: "Here is a chart, but it doesn't work. :lol: 

Taking your time will def. be worth the wait. Sounds like you are on the right track.  Best wishes in your search for your new family member.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> I think a lot of people "want" a "teacup" or "micro" because they really don't know any better. Many of them would be perfectly satisfied with a 4 to 4.5 lb. Chi if they knew just how tiny that really is. But unfortunately, not many do. Even a 5 to 6 lb. Chi is going to be very small. It really boils down to lack of knowledge, is all.
> 
> I think the charts need to have a warning. :lol: "Here is a chart, but it doesn't work. :lol:
> 
> Taking your time will def. be worth the wait. Sounds like you are on the right track.  Best wishes in your search for your new family member.


thanks so much! I probably will have lots more questions and pics for you since you know what you're talking about 

even NInja at 7.5 lbs is small to us I can still carry him around but he is *a lot* heavier lol


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> thanks so much! I probably will have lots more questions and pics for you since you know what you're talking about
> 
> even NInja at 7.5 lbs is small to us I can still carry him around but he is *a lot* heavier lol


You're very welcome! I'll be happy to help anyway I can. 

I know what you mean. My Chance is a little tiny toot, but I can feel his weight moreso when picking him up vs. the girls. But I have to say as far as size goes, Chance's size is perfect to me. He is very portable, and not as fragile as the girls are.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> You're very welcome! I'll be happy to help anyway I can.
> 
> I know what you mean. My Chance is a little tiny toot, but I can feel his weight moreso when picking him up vs. the girls. But I have to say as far as size goes, Chance's size is perfect to me. He is very portable, and not as fragile as the girls are.


we love Baby-Love's size she's standard 5 lbs but that to me is super tiny I cant even picture a smaller chi unless it were a puppy. She is my "teacup" chihuahua LOL


----------



## rubia

I think that meeting the parents..the sire and the dam...both. Also check the pedigree of each and see what the previous generations are. You aren't looking for the top of show dogs straight down but you want some evidence of showing and conformation each generation.

Birth weight, as much as the "chart", can factor in as well. Growth spurts happen too.

I don't believe all 8 week old pups end up huge.

Rico is between 4.8 and under 5 pounds at 2 and half years. He weighed a good and steady 2 pounds at 8 weeks --however he was 3.8 ounces as a baby---bigger than the runt of the litter but still smallish compared to the rest of the litter. Breeder predicted his 'top out weight" being 5 pounds. Rico's father is 3 pounds and his mum is 5--he has a lot of the mum's colouring ( I wonder if that is any way telling). The boys of this pairing seem to be bigger than the girls.

I looked at the pedigree for many generations back. I am not going to show or breed--however I want a nice healthy chihuahua. If I wanted something bigger I'd look for another breed.

On the other hand breeding for size alone is silly and has dire consequences at times. You don't want to purposly be putting an innocent dog through horroble health crisies. Keep looking your pup will find you and post the pix along the way--very adorable.

there is nothing wrong with wanting the sort of pup who you'd love to welcome in to your home.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

rubia said:


> I think that meeting the parents..the sire and the dam...both. Also check the pedigree of each and see what the previous generations are. You aren't looking for the top of show dogs straight down but you want some evidence of showing and conformation each generation.
> 
> Birth weight, as much as the "chart", can factor in as well. Growth spurts happen too.
> 
> I don't believe all 8 week old pups end up huge.
> 
> Rico is between 4.8 and under 5 pounds at 2 and half years. He weighed a good and steady 2 pounds at 8 weeks --however he was 3.8 ounces as a baby---bigger than the runt of the litter but still smallish compared to the rest of the litter. Breeder predicted his 'top out weight" being 5 pounds. Rico's father is 3 pounds and his mum is 5--he has a lot of the mum's colouring ( I wonder if that is any way telling). The boys of this pairing seem to be bigger than the girls.
> 
> I looked at the pedigree for many generations back. I am not going to show or breed--however I want a nice healthy chihuahua. If I wanted something bigger I'd look for another breed.
> 
> On the other hand breeding for size alone is silly and has dire consequences at times. You don't want to purposly be putting an innocent dog through horroble health crisies. Keep looking your pup will find you and post the pix along the way--very adorable.
> 
> there is nothing wrong with wanting the sort of pup who you'd love to welcome in to your home.


thanks for your kind words! the little white girl we were looking at was 5.2 oz at birth according to byb. So she probably will be on the larger size. I am so glad I have you guys for reference and to teach me!


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> thanks for your kind words! the little white girl we were looking at was 5.2 oz at birth according to byb. So she probably will be on the larger size. I am so glad I have you guys for reference and to teach me!


I was going to use the lil girl you are looking at as an example that will help. 

5.2 oz. at birth. They double their weight in the first week. So that would be 10.4 oz. Then take 3 oz. a week from there and times that by 7 more weeks. That is 21 oz. So that would put the lil girl at 31.4 oz. Almost 2 lbs. now. She weighs 2.2 lbs., which is right on target. Some weeks they will gain a bit more than 3 oz. They do this until they are about 28 weeks old. So take 20 more weeks, times 3 oz. That is 60 more oz. on top of the 32 oz. That comes to 92 oz. That is about 6 lbs. Add in another 8 oz. for the growth spurts and that comes to about 6 ½ lbs. She’ll gain about 1 more lb. on top of that from 28 weeks to full growth. That is 7 ½ lbs. That doesn’t factor in any extra weight gain for various reasons. So at the least she will be 7.5 lbs.

Some don’t follow that pattern exactly, but it is the average. Even if they fall short here and there, they normally pick it up at some point. This guide came from a show breeder of 30+ years in their family. 

It has held true for all 4 of mine, on a smaller scale. They gained 2 oz. a week, with a few ounces thrown in here and there for growth spurts. They are all under 4 lbs., though (Chance carries a few extra ounces from his neuter). This size will only put on about ½ lb. from 28 weeks on. Jade’s growth pattern was even slower, but she only weighs 2 lbs. grown. Anyway, just wanted to give you an average growth line to go by.


----------



## Maleighchi

My Sassie weighed 2 lbs 4 oz at 8 weeks. The chart had her weighing over 6+ lbs. (She didn't miss a meal on the milk buffet) But now at almost 3 yrs old she weighs 4 lbs 10 oz. So don't go by the chart.

^^ Tried the above method on Loki.

He was 4 3/4 oz when born x 2 = 9 1/2 oz. Then add the 21 oz that means at 9 weeks he would weigh 30 1/2 oz. and he only weighs 27 oz. It also means at 29 weeks he'd weigh 90 1/2 oz or about 5 1/2 lbs. I just don't think he's going to be that big.

Of course..let me try Sassie.

Birthweight 6 5/8 oz
Two weeks 13 2/8 oz.
9 weeks 34 2/8 oz or 2 lbs 2 2/8 oz. *She actually weighed 2 lbs 5 oz.*
29 weeks 94 2/8 oz or 5 lbs 14 oz. *She actually weighed 3 lbs 12 oz.*


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Thanks T! I'm going to print that out and use it in my search!


----------



## MChis

Birth weight really isn't an accurate way at ALL to determine adult weight. You're better off going by her current weight/size & even that will tell you little. I can say she does look like she'll be a more leggy/tall Chi. There really isn't denying that. So if you're wanting a small structure/height Chi you're wise to pass on her. Maya is 4lbs 6oz. That sounds small but she is a bit taller (about 9" in height). She IS thin framed & our most fragile...but not our smallest by any means. She was smaller than Maribelle by a couple oz as wee pups but Mari is visibly smaller than her now.

Bottom line is nobody can accurately guestimate adult size of a pup w/o seeing them, their parents, knowing their genetics, etc. Everyones experience with Chi's are different, some follow the chart, some don't, some follow the double the 12w weight & some don't. Some go through huge growth spurts & some don't gain for months on end. All effect the adult size & none can be predicted! 

I'd find a reputable breeder who knows their lines & their dogs...THAT will be your best bet in finding a smaller pup. Even then they could end up being wrong. But that's just how it goes with Chi pups.


----------



## Smith

TLI said:


> Jade’s growth pattern was even slower, but she only weighs 2 lbs. grown. Anyway, just wanted to give you an average growth line to go by.


Do you find that the smaller they are, the longer it takes for them to reach their final weight? Lyra's nearly 2.5 lbs at almost 10 months (10 months on Dec 2nd), so my best guess is that she'll ultimately top out around 3 lbs or so.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

MChis said:


> Birth weight really isn't an accurate way at ALL to determine adult weight. You're better off going by her current weight/size & even that will tell you little. I can say she does look like she'll be a more leggy/tall Chi. There really isn't denying that. So if you're wanting a small structure/height Chi you're wise to pass on her. Maya is 4lbs 6oz. That sounds small but she is a bit taller (about 9" in height). She IS thin framed & our most fragile...but not our smallest by any means. She was smaller than Maribelle by a couple oz as wee pups but Mari is visibly smaller than her now.
> 
> Bottom line is nobody can accurately guestimate adult size of a pup w/o seeing them, their parents, knowing their genetics, etc. Everyones experience with Chi's are different, some follow the chart, some don't, some follow the double the 12w weight & some don't. Some go through huge growth spurts & some don't gain for months on end. All effect the adult size & none can be predicted!
> 
> I'd find a reputable breeder who knows their lines & their dogs...THAT will be your best bet in finding a smaller pup. Even then they could end up being wrong. But that's just how it goes with Chi pups.


Definitely going to do this the right way! May be awhile now until I find the perfect one but she will be out there!


----------



## jessicao32

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> How big do you think she will get?
> 
> Her 8 week weight was 2 lbs 2 oz but I couldn't even believe that much she's very tiny
> 
> Only pics I got on my phone earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping she will have a small body type like Baby-Love and finish at 5 lbs ish mom was 6 lbs and dad 4 1/2 lb




my guess is she will be close to 6 pound...


----------



## TLI

Smith said:


> Do you find that the smaller they are, the longer it takes for them to reach their final weight? Lyra's nearly 2.5 lbs at almost 10 months (10 months on Dec 2nd), so my best guess is that she'll ultimately top out around 3 lbs or so.


Nah, all of mine grew at the same pace, same growth spurts, etc. Jade the smallest, Chance the biggest, it all worked out the same, just different sizes in the end. They are all adults, Jade the youngest being 21 months old. All but Jade gained about 1/2 lb. from 28 weeks to 18 months. After 18 months they stayed the same weight on. Jade gained a few ounces from 28 weeks until now, but I kept her a bit "padded" due to her being so very teeny. With a few extra ounces on her, it keeps her blood sugars from falling. If I let her get under 2 lbs., she has trouble. 

You can see from these pics, that even my teeniest has grown right on schedule. 

This is her at 13 1/2 weeks old. 12 ounces.



















Her tonight at 2 lbs., 2 ounces. 21 months old.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> Nah, all of mine grew at the same pace, same growth spurts, etc. Jade the smallest, Chance the biggest, it all worked out the same, just different sizes in the end. They are all adults, Jade the youngest being 21 months old. All but Jade gained about 1/2 lb. from 28 weeks to 18 months. After 18 months they stayed the same weight on. Jade gained a few ounces from 28 weeks until now, but I kept her a bit "padded" due to her being so very teeny. With a few extra ounces on her, it keeps her blood sugars from falling. If I let her get under 2 lbs., she has trouble.
> 
> You can see from these pics, that even my teeniest has grown right on schedule.
> 
> This is her at 13 1/2 weeks old. 12 ounces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her tonight at 2 lbs., 2 ounces. 21 months old.




ahhh bless her little heart the teeny little thing! That was the size of the 8 week old I looked at lol 2lbs 2 oz! that is crazy!


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> ahhh bless her little heart the teeny little thing! That was the size of the 8 week old I looked at lol 2lbs 2 oz! that is crazy!


Yes, she is so teeny, and so sweet. She is our little special needs baby. :love7: We adore her, but she requires a lot of special care. We have been very blessed that Jadey is very healthy, because 99.9% of the time, the teenies aren't.


----------



## flippedstars

I guess I have the rare exception...lol (just so you know they DO exist). Oakley did start out charting at a 6 lb adult, or just over, I believe. She was 2 lb 2 oz at 8 weeks of age but only gained another 6 oz from that age until 5 months, when I got her, at 2.5 lbs. She gained about 10 oz between 5 mo and 6 months, and now at 2 weeks shy of 18 months is 3 lb 7 oz. She got a little porky (3 lb 14 oz), and when she hurt her knee the vet said they wanted to see her back at about 3.25 lbs but she's 3 lb 7 oz and I just can't see her losing much more. BUT anyway, she gained very little from 6 months to her adult size now, but anyway, she will end up exactly what she charted to be at 6 months, and MUCH smaller than she was charting to be at 8 weeks. But I think the key is I bought her when she was 5 months old, and she was 2.5 lbs then, so I figured...geez, how big can this dog really get? I also had NO clue how small she would be. I bought a collar for her and was worried it would be too small for her...to this day I can slide the whole thing over her whole body on its smallest notch LOL. I got REALLY lucky w/ her though, as far as size goes. Its not common to have that happen, but I guess the moral of the story is, possibly look for a slightly older pup...5-6 months, and add maybe 1-1.5 lbs for a pup in the 3-4 lb range, and if its 5 lbs, expect 2-2.5 lbs in gain until adult size. 

Both my boys will be bigger than they charted to be, Trigger charted to be 7 lbs (see: Chihuahua Growth Chart), and at 10 months he is 7 lbs. So I think he will be 8-8.5 lbs. 

Bryco was charting under 3 lbs and he will be around a 4.5 - (possibly?) 5 lb adult? His growth plates are closed though, confirmed via x-ray 2 weeks ago, so...really, on his frame, I would be SHOCKED if he gained another lb. He's 3 lb 12 oz at 9 months of age.

THe whole idea that they will gain 2+ lbs after 6 months just doesn't seem true to me. If the pup is in the 3-4 lb range, at 6 months, I would expect around 1 lb of growth. But that's just me.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> Yes, she is so teeny, and so sweet. She is our little special needs baby. :love7: We adore her, but she requires a lot of special care. We have been very blessed that Jadey is very healthy, because 99.9% of the time, the teenies aren't.


Just curious did you specifically look for teenie ones when you were looking for pups? Did the breeders charge you way more?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

flippedstars said:


> I guess I have the rare exception...lol (just so you know they DO exist). Oakley did start out charting at a 6 lb adult, or just over, I believe. She was 2 lb 2 oz at 8 weeks of age but only gained another 6 oz from that age until 5 months, when I got her, at 2.5 lbs. She gained about 10 oz between 5 mo and 6 months, and now at 2 weeks shy of 18 months is 3 lb 7 oz. She got a little porky (3 lb 14 oz), and when she hurt her knee the vet said they wanted to see her back at about 3.25 lbs but she's 3 lb 7 oz and I just can't see her losing much more. BUT anyway, she gained very little from 6 months to her adult size now, but anyway, she will end up exactly what she charted to be at 6 months, and MUCH smaller than she was charting to be at 8 weeks. But I think the key is I bought her when she was 5 months old, and she was 2.5 lbs then, so I figured...geez, how big can this dog really get? I also had NO clue how small she would be. I bought a collar for her and was worried it would be too small for her...to this day I can slide the whole thing over her whole body on its smallest notch LOL. I got REALLY lucky w/ her though, as far as size goes. Its not common to have that happen, but I guess the moral of the story is, possibly look for a slightly older pup...5-6 months, and add maybe 1-1.5 lbs for a pup in the 3-4 lb range, and if its 5 lbs, expect 2-2.5 lbs in gain until adult size.
> 
> Both my boys will be bigger than they charted to be, Trigger charted to be 7 lbs (see: Chihuahua Growth Chart), and at 10 months he is 7 lbs. So I think he will be 8-8.5 lbs.
> 
> Bryco was charting under 3 lbs and he will be around a 4.5 - (possibly?) 5 lb adult? His growth plates are closed though, confirmed via x-ray 2 weeks ago, so...really, on his frame, I would be SHOCKED if he gained another lb. He's 3 lb 12 oz at 9 months of age.
> 
> THe whole idea that they will gain 2+ lbs after 6 months just doesn't seem true to me. If the pup is in the 3-4 lb range, at 6 months, I would expect around 1 lb of growth. But that's just me.



ahhh the whole "size" thing is so complicated well hopefully by looking at breeders lines and both parents I can find exactly what I want if she ends up being a tad bigger that will be fine. She will be special to me because I spent so long looking for her lol! 

I found a breeder that has only pups on her page charting 5lbs and under but there is no info on current weights or pics or info of parents other than the parents weights as adults ( i think there was anyways looked at thousands today) I have to email them a boat load of questions possibly call them and possibly go look at them. There is one little girl I LOVE they say she is going to be 4.5 lbs she looks tiny now to me


here's the pics and info

This little girl was born Sept 6.

Ready to go now!

Small parents - projected adult weight only 4.5 lbs.

Comes with her first shot, multiple dewormings, vet check, health guarantee and a starter kit.


































in my price range too!! adorable they had smaller ones on the website earlier but now are already sold.


DO YOU THINK SHE LOOKS LONG?


----------



## flippedstars

LOL she is darling!!! She does look smaller. Maybe slightly longer legs as an adult but nothing awkwardly long I don't think.

As a general rule of thumb, puppy's body shape/proportions will be the same as an adult as they were at 8 weeks of age, so if a puppy looks awkwardly thin/tall at 8 weeks, they will eventually grow back into that shape.

I just have to say...

Don't you wish he was a girl??



















I wish I wanted another boy LOL!


----------



## flippedstars

I don't think the girl looks super long, not the cobby type, which I prefer, but not hot-dog like long either lol.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

flippedstars said:


> I don't think the girl looks super long, not the cobby type, which I prefer, but not hot-dog like long either lol.


Prada is hot dog long hahaha I will have to measure her length again. She seems long to me anyways


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

flippedstars said:


> LOL she is darling!!! She does look smaller. Maybe slightly longer legs as an adult but nothing awkwardly long I don't think.
> 
> As a general rule of thumb, puppy's body shape/proportions will be the same as an adult as they were at 8 weeks of age, so if a puppy looks awkwardly thin/tall at 8 weeks, they will eventually grow back into that shape.
> 
> I just have to say...
> 
> Don't you wish he was a girl??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I wanted another boy LOL!




OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE HIM if people can get gender changes can pets too now? 

do these people breed merles? maybe they will have a female in the future! 

the member on this site named Tracilea who has cujo, willy, luna etc lives in my city I never met her but I sent her a msg because she told me Cujo's breeder got a merle female this female is gorgeous she is under 5 lbs akc registered she is perfect I want her! anyways the breeder bred her with cujo's dad and they are expecting her first litter to be born in january/feb but they want $1500 for females non registered. I would only ever pay close to that if it came registered otherwise why am I paying that much??? It will be interesting to see what the pups look like maybe she will end up lowering the price a bit or maybe I can see if she will give me papers. OH could never know I paid that though! Although our $ is seperate he would think I was a lunatic and I would never hear the end of it lol He's only giving me $350 towards a pup of my choice lol (peanuts).


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE HIM if people can get gender changes can pets too now?


LOL I hear what you are sayin, why can't he be a girl!!??  I have NEVER seen such nice merles as the ones they have. Actually, the merle puppies they produce are nicer IMO than the standards (they keep the lines separate), but that little critter...darnit I WANT HIM.


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Just curious did you specifically look for teenie ones when you were looking for pups? Did the breeders charge you way more?


No, when I got Lexie I really had no clue what I was looking for. :lol: I did my research backwards. Got my first, then started researching. :/ Oh well, it prepared me for the next 3. 

Anyway, when deciding I wanted a sibling for Lexie, I wanted a boy not much bigger than her. She is a little bitty thing herself, so I wanted her playmate to be similar size. He was super close to her size full grown, and when I had him neutered, he gained some weight. So even though his height and length is only 1/2" bigger than hers, he is "fuller" now. But still quite a small boy. You would never guess him to be more than 3.5 lbs. I researched and looked at hundreds and hundreds before getting a second. I wasn't going to get anymore after that, and a friend came across Gia. Showed her to me, and that was all she wrote. :lol: So after raising 3 tinies, I came across Jade, and could not pass her up. I knew she would be a "challenge," but having the experience, I felt it was something I could handle. I did have to think about it for 2 weeks before I finally decided to take her. 

None of my pups cost me over $650 dollars. I would never pay for "size." I just think I was destined to be a "tiny" Mom. :lol: Once you have a few bitsy ones, you just get a knack for “spotting” them.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> No, when I got Lexie I really had no clue what I was looking for. :lol: I did my research backwards. Got my first, then started researching. :/ Oh well, it prepared me for the next 3.
> 
> Anyway, when deciding I wanted a sibling for Lexie, I wanted a boy not much bigger than her. She is a little bitty thing herself, so I wanted her playmate to be similar size. He was super close to her size full grown, and when I had him neutered, he gained some weight. So even though his height and length is only 1/2" bigger than hers, he is "fuller" now. But still quite a small boy. You would never guess him to be more than 3.5 lbs. I researched and looked at hundreds and hundreds before getting a second. I wasn't going to get anymore after that, and a friend came across Gia. Showed her to me, and that was all she wrote. :lol: So after raising 3 tinies, I came across Jade, and could not pass her up. I knew she would be a "challenge," but having the experience, I felt it was something I could handle. I did have to think about it for 2 weeks before I finally decided to take her.
> 
> None of my pups cost me over $650 dollars. I would never pay for "size." I just think I was destined to be a "tiny" Mom. :lol: Once you have a few bitsy ones, you just get a knack for “spotting” them.


oh I love that story!! You WERE meant to be a tiny mom! if you ever get me for ss one time you should definitely send me one of your tinies and I can send you one of my giants for the experience


----------



## TLI

I think the lil girl you posted is a doll. She looks like she'll stay within standard.  She does look kinda long for such a young pup, though. But then again, I'm used to my squatty toots. :lol:


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> oh I love that story!! You WERE meant to be a tiny mom! if you ever get me for ss one time you should definitely send me one of your tinies and I can send you one of my giants for the experience


:lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny! I would love "your giants" as much as I love my tiny toots. They are precious, no mater their size. More to love!


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE HIM if people can get gender changes can pets too now?
> 
> do these people breed merles? maybe they will have a female in the future!
> 
> the member on this site named Tracilea who has cujo, willy, luna etc lives in my city I never met her but I sent her a msg because she told me Cujo's breeder got a merle female this female is gorgeous she is under 5 lbs akc registered she is perfect I want her! anyways the breeder bred her with cujo's dad and they are expecting her first litter to be born in january/feb but they want $1500 for females non registered. I would only ever pay close to that if it came registered otherwise why am I paying that much??? It will be interesting to see what the pups look like maybe she will end up lowering the price a bit or maybe I can see if she will give me papers. OH could never know I paid that though! Although our $ is seperate he would think I was a lunatic and I would never hear the end of it lol He's only giving me $350 towards a pup of my choice lol (peanuts).


Yeah, they have a seperate merle line. TBH lol they do a better job breeding the merles because its trickier, I think, than they do the standard pups! Mostly they breed for "small" in all their dogs though, and don't really go for "show puppies going to show homes", just pick their show dogs and don't really care where the rest go (show homes or not)lol. But yeah, they do breed them and all their merles I've seen are gorgeous, no idea when they will have another litter tho and they are hard to get ahold of via e-mail...they have 6 kids lol and a lot of dogs. They had the sweetest little silver spotted on white merle female I'd ever seen when I got Bryco lol. But yeah, I had asked the guy (who does most of the breeding pairs) if they had health problems and he said in the 10 years he's been breeding them he hasn't had an issue but he's been very careful about he breeds, and he said they do tend to get bigger, but that they have managed to get the size down for the most part now to under standard.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> I think the lil girl you posted is a doll. She looks like she'll stay within standard.  She does look kinda long for such a young pup, though. But then again, I'm used to my squatty toots. :lol:


they had smaller cuter one's on there but now they are gone  I really wanted this chocolate girl but she was posted for $1800 I was hoping they would reduce her they also had a black one for $1900 gone now and another one for $2200 gone also can't believe people actually paid that! the girl i posted they have listed for $900 which is what I paid for Baby-Love but at that time there was literally no listings for chi's and that was the cheapest listing I found. Funny how times change. 

I wonder if it is just the angle that makes her look long? If they still have her by the weekend I may go take a look I go back to work thursday and can't get out to where she is until the weekend ( an hour away)


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> they had smaller cuter one's on there but now they are gone  I really wanted this chocolate girl but she was posted for $1800 I was hoping they would reduce her they also had a black one for $1900 gone now and another one for $2200 gone also can't believe people actually paid that! the girl i posted they have listed for $900 which is what I paid for Baby-Love but at that time there was literally no listings for chi's and that was the cheapest listing I found. Funny how times change.
> 
> I wonder if it is just the angle that makes her look long? If they still have her by the weekend I may go take a look I go back to work thursday and can't get out to where she is until the weekend ( an hour away)


Oh wow, those are crazy high prices! I saw that you mentioned Tracilea. I think she got Cujo for less? He is within standard size the last I saw him. I think he will top out at about 5 lbs. 

It could be the angle. Hard to tell. I think she is a bit longer and taller, though. Nothing out of the ordinary, but I don't think she'll be a "cobby" so to speak. Maybe a bit longer/taller and thin. But one can only guess at that age. We can be sure that everything on her will grow as she ages. But I would go see her in person. She may turn out to be exactly what you are looking for. She def. doesn't look like she'll be over 5 lbs. Tall or not. So it's worth a looksie. 

I can tell she has a tiny lil head, and a tiny lil neck.


----------



## TLI

I'm headed to bed. I'll check this thread in the morning. Keep us posted, and please continue to post pics. We'll help you as much as we can.  It will be fun!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

wow I am so thankful to have this forum and it's great members!!! 

Cujo was less but it says on the site she is selling the merle females for $1500 because they are "rare" and because she spent a lot of time looking for the "perfect" female and thats he drove 15 hours to get her I honestly can't see anyone paying that much the mom is gorgeous her colours are perfect but seirously unless it was a someone showing or breeding I don't htink anyone would pay that much but I thought I read merles were disqualified from the ring etc. so I don't even get what you're paying for other than colour. I don't think I would ever pay $1500 anyways I'm just going to have to be patient and keep looking the perfect one in my price range WILL come along! I don't know why I just thought about spending $1500 lol guess I got caught up in how pretty the mom is.

Edited to add: I don't want to pay more than $900 give or take 

unfortunately in my province breeders jack the price up based on colour, size etc. Still searching for a good one who doesn't do that!


----------



## flippedstars

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> wow I am so thankful to have this forum and it's great members!!!
> 
> Cujo was less but it says on the site she is selling the merle females for $1500 because they are "rare" and because she spent a lot of time looking for the "perfect" female and thats he drove 15 hours to get her I honestly can't see anyone paying that much the mom is gorgeous her colours are perfect but seirously unless it was a someone showing or breeding I don't htink anyone would pay that much but I thought I read merles were disqualified from the ring etc. so I don't even get what you're paying for other than colour. I don't think I would ever pay $1500 anyways I'm just going to have to be patient and keep looking the perfect one in my price range WILL come along! I don't know why I just thought about spending $1500 lol guess I got caught up in how pretty the mom is.
> 
> Edited to add: I don't want to pay more than $900 give or take
> 
> unfortunately in my province breeders jack the price up based on colour, size etc. Still searching for a good one who doesn't do that!


Merles are legal in the ring in the US, and whether anyone likes it or not, they are here to stay. They are disqualified in the UK and I believe recently were DQ'd in Canada as well. 

$1500 is much more than I would pay for a pet. My "pets" were both $550 and my show pup was $1000. The girl I am looking at will be $1000 as well, the breeder standardized her pricing awhile ago. People who charge a lot more because a puppy is supposedly rare kinda irritate me. I can see maybe an extra $100 or whatever, as most charge more for females than males anyway, but much more than that seems unethical in a breed where there are no restrictions on color/markings.


----------



## MChis

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> ahhh the whole "size" thing is so complicated well hopefully by looking at breeders lines and both parents I can find exactly what I want if she ends up being a tad bigger that will be fine. She will be special to me because I spent so long looking for her lol!
> 
> I found a breeder that has only pups on her page charting 5lbs and under but there is no info on current weights or pics or info of parents other than the parents weights as adults ( i think there was anyways looked at thousands today) I have to email them a boat load of questions possibly call them and possibly go look at them. There is one little girl I LOVE they say she is going to be 4.5 lbs she looks tiny now to me
> 
> 
> here's the pics and info
> 
> This little girl was born Sept 6.
> 
> Ready to go now!
> 
> Small parents - projected adult weight only 4.5 lbs.
> 
> Comes with her first shot, multiple dewormings, vet check, health guarantee and a starter kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my price range too!! adorable they had smaller ones on the website earlier but now are already sold.
> 
> 
> DO YOU THINK SHE LOOKS LONG?


Love her little head! She does look a bit long legged...not really long bodied. She looks like she'll have a thinner frame...much like Maya. But that's just my guess. LOL Long legs for a pup though...

I'd personally stay away from the person that is charging $1500 for a merle because they're "rare". Any breeder who says any color they have is rare is FOS! No color is rare. Some may be less common than others. But they are not rare..especially merles. :roll: She sounds adorable though but no way would I pay $1500 for a pup unless it was exceptional quality & I was going to use it for show purposes. My max for a pet is $900......

Good luck. I think you should cave & take in that merle lc boy! Just have him neutered & I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## cherper

I think that merle puppy is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## 18453

I would go for the merle and neuter him before 6 months he'll be just like a girl lol he's very very nice


----------



## Brodysmom

That little LC merle boy is delicious.  

Have him neutered at 6 months while he is still squatting to pee and he will be super easy most likely. Brody is just like a girl as far as peeing goes. NO marking, never has. Squats to pee, never lifts his leg, and is the most loving and sweetest guy in the world.

Don't rule out the boys!


----------



## MChis

Brodysmom said:


> That little LC merle boy is delicious.
> 
> Have him neutered at 6 months while he is still squatting to pee and he will be super easy most likely. Brody is just like a girl as far as peeing goes. NO marking, never has. Squats to pee, never lifts his leg, and is the most loving and sweetest guy in the world.
> 
> Don't rule out the boys!


Sooo agree with this!! I find boys the best pets honestly. I don't know if I'll get another female as a pet....only to show/breed since a heat is easier to deal with than marking constantly. haha But for a pet...neutered boys are my top pick.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Heather I used to thunk that too baby-love is so independent she's never with me unless it Is to sleep or I want her upstairs she has a bad attitude she's dominant she's mean to the others sometimes but then there's prada who is a perfect angel she has ninjas temperment although she's independent she doesn't try to rule everyone else she just wants to kiss and cuddle ninja and baby. Baby will bite her head off if she dares (not literally just growl lol) Prada never growls or has attitude 

That Boy is gorgeous but oh wouldn't go for it lol and he's in the USA I'm in Canada. Oh is going to be caring for the puppy my mom would Never allow another dog in this house and I'm not moving out for awhile yet need to pay off my school debts HOPEFULLY by summer 2011 we will all be together again


----------



## TLI

Your perfect little Angel is out there.


----------



## foggy

Brodysmom said:


> That little LC merle boy is delicious.
> 
> Have him neutered at 6 months while he is still squatting to pee and he will be super easy most likely. Brody is just like a girl as far as peeing goes. NO marking, never has. Squats to pee, never lifts his leg, and is the most loving and sweetest guy in the world.
> 
> Don't rule out the boys!


So agree. The boys are always such loving sweetie pies. 

I love the merle boy, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I found out they didn't sell the pups I earlier mentioned they just moved them on the website to a different link here i the chocolate girl I want!!

born october 5th they said she's ready to go nov 30 but that isn't even 8 weeks??? maybe a typo


































said her final weight would be 3.5 lbs I love her colouring!! I emailed them about the other girl 4.5lb one if they dont reply I am going to call them this weekend to go look the chocolate one is priced at $1800 tho!! I wouldn't be able to pay that I guess I could if I really wanted to but I dont! lol


----------



## MChis

$1800?? People are insane I swear. LOL She is darling though...LOVE LOVE LOVE her coloring! It looks like she *may* lighten up though from the last pic. Or it could just be the lighting. Her legs look a little bit long but they may not be too bad. It's really quite hard to tell for sure. But otherwise she looks really great (minus price!).


----------



## MChis

MChis said:


> Her legs look a little bit long but they may not be too bad. It's really quite hard to tell for sure.


I dunno, I keep looking. The pic of her on the can--her legs look ok. But in the other 2 pics they look a little long. I can't decide if they are long or not? LOL I guess seeing her in person would tell you for sure.  How exciting though....!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

MChis said:


> I dunno, I keep looking. The pic of her on the can--her legs look ok. But in the other 2 pics they look a little long. I can't decide if they are long or not? LOL I guess seeing her in person would tell you for sure.  How exciting though....!


the other pup with the long legs is from the same place so I wonder what parents look like? ya $1800 i insane but they have reduced tons to $900 $700 etc so I am hoping noone is insane enugh to pay $1800 and she gets reduced to $1000 then I would probably take her my max price was $900 but shh don't tell OH hahaha. His max price was $650 but I cannot find any quality pup here for that price. I may wait a bit more and see if the prices drop before going to look. They have one black and tan girl posted for $2200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLI

She is ADORABLE!!! I love her coloring! She's so sweet too! She looks like she's very spunky. :lol: $1,800 is crazy insane for a pet price, though. Guess it just depends on how bad you want her. :lol: One thing to ask though is how current are the pics. Some breeders put the pics up at an earlier age, and don't update them often. At that young of an age they change quickly. So make sure the pics are within the last 2 days. I would say just judging from her size now she will be a lil smaller than the other lil girl you posted. But don't hold me to that, because sometime they hit some good growth spurts. Always add a little bit to their estimated adult weight. 

I’ll say she'll top out maybe a bit bigger than Lexie. Just guessing of course.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Lexie is so adorable!!!! I thought maybe she would finish more at 4lbs I am not sure when the pics are taken no reply to the email yet will have to call with a list of questions.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

TLI said:


> She is ADORABLE!!! I love her coloring! She's so sweet too! She looks like she's very spunky. :lol: $1,800 is crazy insane for a pet price, though. Guess it just depends on how bad you want her. :lol: One thing to ask though is how current are the pics. Some breeders put the pics up at an earlier age, and don't update them often. At that young of an age they change quickly. So make sure the pics are within the last 2 days. I would say just judging from her size now she will be a lil smaller than the other lil girl you posted. But don't hold me to that, because sometime they hit some good growth spurts. Always add a little bit to their estimated adult weight.
> 
> I’ll say she'll top out maybe a bit bigger than Lexie. Just guessing of course.


were you able to still get your girls spayed even though they were tiny? I'm thinking if she ends up being 4 lbs it will be ok but if she did come out 3.5 lbs........... no experience on that small except puppies! Did you have any problems with Lexie and hypoglycemia? What would be the cause in babies that small other than not eating? is it just that they don't eat enough to maintain the sugar levels? I have never had hypoglycemia with any of my guys although hear a lot about it from other people I know even with standard sized chi's.


----------



## Brodysmom

My concern with that breeder you are looking at is that they don't have any pictures of their adult dogs. Just the puppies. And ALL pups are cute!!  

They have some VERY unstandard looking pups, along with the nicer ones. Some even look like mixes, they have such long muzzles and narrow heads. 

I'd want to see pictures of the sire and dam so that you will have a better idea what you are getting.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Brodysmom said:


> My concern with that breeder you are looking at is that they don't have any pictures of their adult dogs. Just the puppies. And ALL pups are cute!!
> 
> They have some VERY unstandard looking pups, along with the nicer ones. Some even look like mixes, they have such long muzzles and narrow heads.
> 
> I'd want to see pictures of the sire and dam so that you will have a better idea what you are getting.


ya i asked if BOTH parents would be on site if I came to look. I did notice on their site that some of the males had longer muzzles I also thought mixed some of them have longer muzzles than Ninja and his is pretty long compared to baby and prada. Well I doubt I would be able to get that chocolate one unless it was lowered but i do love the first little one I posted that they have for $900 I'd have to see her in person tho to make a real decision as well as see the parents.


----------



## Brodysmom

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> ya i asked if BOTH parents would be on site if I came to look. I did notice on their site that some of the males had longer muzzles I also thought mixed some of them have longer muzzles than Ninja and his is pretty long compared to baby and prada. Well I doubt I would be able to get that chocolate one unless it was lowered but i do love the first little one I posted that they have for $900 I'd have to see her in person tho to make a real decision as well as see the parents.


Yes definitely! They have a LOT of dogs for sale too which would be a bit of a red flag. How many litters are they breeding? NO mention on the website about breeding for quality, healthy dogs. Just lots of pics of puppies. Don't let your heart over-rule your head, especially when a reputable breeder will have small and typey puppies that are probably cheaper!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Brodysmom said:


> Yes definitely! They have a LOT of dogs for sale too which would be a bit of a red flag. How many litters are they breeding? NO mention on the website about breeding for quality, healthy dogs. Just lots of pics of puppies. Don't let your heart over-rule your head, especially when a reputable breeder will have small and typey puppies that are probably cheaper!


good point! It's so hard to not get sucked in by pictures!


----------



## TLI

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Lexie is so adorable!!!! I thought maybe she would finish more at 4lbs I am not sure when the pics are taken no reply to the email yet will have to call with a list of questions.


Thank you!  Yeah, I would ask every question you can think of. You really want to be sure you are using a good breeder. Otherwise, you don't know what you are getting.



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> were you able to still get your girls spayed even though they were tiny? I'm thinking if she ends up being 4 lbs it will be ok but if she did come out 3.5 lbs........... no experience on that small except puppies! Did you have any problems with Lexie and hypoglycemia? What would be the cause in babies that small other than not eating? is it just that they don't eat enough to maintain the sugar levels? I have never had hypoglycemia with any of my guys although hear a lot about it from other people I know even with standard sized chi's.


I had Chance and Lexie scheduled to be spayed and neutered at the same time. Gia would have been next. Jade wasn't with us yet. But Lexie came into heat so she couldn't be done when Chance had his. After going through what I did with Chance's neuter and Cryptorchid surgery, I chickened out having Lexie spayed. So none of the girls are done, and may never be. They only go into heat maybe once a year. That has nothing to do with my choice of not having them done, though. 

With all tinies their sugars will drop if you aren't careful. You have to make sure they eat. As young babies you have to feed them around the clock. Once they hit 2 lbs. things get better, but you still have to be sure they eat each meal you provide. But it can take 6 months to a year for them to hit that weight. It can be kinda challenging if they get sick too, because you can't fast them. So chances are even minor diarrhea will have them in the ER for at least 24 hours. They really can be quite a challenge. 

Things like to much play, stress, anxiety, etc. can cause their sugars to go low too. You have to really keep your eye on everything. Once you know what to watch for you can nip it in the bud before it ever gets too bad. If not treated quickly, they can die. Sounds harsh, but very true. If I weren't a stay at home Mom I wouldn't be able to care for such small guys. 

If you really want one under 4 lbs., be sure to go with a reputable breeder. It's tough enough with the wee guys without having "what if's" to worry about too. If they aren't a healthy tiny, you are looking at thousands of dollars of vet bills, very short lives, and a lot of heartache.


----------



## marybeth

She's cute!
Smokey weighs 1.4 pounds at 9 weeks and the vet said he thinks he will be about 4 1/2 pounds as an adult, but who knows


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I might wait for the breeder tracilea got cujo from but not the merles maybe the same parents as cujo I looked at their pups and the parents etc online and they all look very to standard I talked to tracilea today quickly and she said Cujo is 3 lbs 3 oz at 9 months old now. So I think if I got a puppy from them I would get one to standard and they don't charge that much for those ones $700 for males $800 females. I'm not sure when they are having their next non merle litter.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

found a 5 month old female who is 1lb 14 oz she is so pretty but they want $1200 lol I'll add a pic for fun


























so cute!!


----------



## 18453

Her legs are long!! She looks bigger than that!!

Lotus is 5.5 months and between 2lb 6 and 2lb 9 she looks smaller in pics and I don't manipulate my pics to make my dogs look smaller her paws look quite big in comparison too










Keep looking shell be out there!! I want mine to grow grow grow!! 3lb by 6.5 months or I'll cry


----------



## TLI

Her legs don't look super long, it's just the way she is hunched over. Her paws look big in that first pic because her front legs and paws are the "focal" point of the pic. But she isn't 1 lb. 14 oz. More like 3 lbs. If you look at the more distant shot you can see that her legs and paws are very comparable to the rest of her. You can't manipulate pics to make a dog look smaller. But different angles, closer, further away will make them appear somewhat different. A shot from about 2 feet away with the dog standing will pretty much "show" you their overall size. 

She is cute! But not the weight they are giving you.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

I totally agree that there is no way that chi is under 2lbs. She looks bigger than my Emma, and she's almost 3lbs.


----------



## TLI

Here is Jade standing up, bouncing around, doing her thing. 2.2 lbs. And of course, it's a manipulated pic. :wink: But for reference anyway. :lol:


----------



## 18453

Different angles = manipulating shots to make things appear bigger/smaller than they are! Bottom pic paws look like puppy paws out of proportion slightly hers look bigger to me


----------



## MChis

TLI said:


> But different angles, closer, further away will make them appear somewhat different.


That IS manipulating a picture, or a shot. Some people/breeders purposely take shots to make their pups look smaller. Like I've stated before...that's what I do for a living. Trained eyes can see it a mile away. 


I think that black tri is DARLING but I do think the legs look a bit long as well. But that's just my preference. She is still adorable either way.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I was going to say she looks bigger than posted lol forgot to add that in


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

It's really hard to tell from pics especially if you aren't experienced I rememeber when one of the new owners were coming to pick up a puppy from Baby's litter who they saw at 6 weeks old when thy made a deposit they brought all MEDIUM sized clothes to pick him up they thought he was the full grown size from the pics I took which I took up close to show how his features had changed lol They had never owned a small breed dog before though.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

It's really, really easy to manipulate a photo. That's why so many breeders can easily lie about what their puppies weigh.

Most people don't know the difference between 1-3lbs... take a picture of a puppy at an odd angle and voila! It looks smaller.


----------



## TLI

My, my, my, the posy. :lol: How many more will repeat this? 

From looking at the pics, I don't think they were "manipulated." Just happen to be the way the person took the photos. Manipulation usually has a motive, which from all the different angles of the pup, I don’t see it. 

You also don’t have to do something for a living to “get it.” Because I do. Which is why I pointed the different angles out.

Anyway, the pup is about 3 lbs. or so. Oh, forgot to add, IMO! :lol:


----------



## 18453

T there's no need to be so narky, its totally uncalled for. I was merely making a point that shots are manipulated by many breeders and others to make their dogs look how they want them to look. 

Unless they show pictures of their dogs on scales no one knows the weight and still as I've said before weight is NOT an indication of the size of the dog! Bones structure, height etc all comes into it.

Anyway Sherri is well aware of this


----------



## MChis

TLI said:


> My, my, my, the posy. :lol: How many more will repeat this?
> 
> From looking at the pics, I don't think they were "manipulated." Just happen to be the way the person took the photos. Manipulation usually has a motive, which from all the different angles of the pup, I don’t see it.
> 
> You also don’t have to do something for a living to “get it.” Because I do. Which is why I pointed the different angles out.
> 
> Anyway, the pup is about 3 lbs. or so. Oh, forgot to add, IMO! :lol:


I didn't say you had to do something for a living to get it. For goodness sakes. Simply saying when you do a certain thing for a living/aka ALL the time stuff like that stands out. (Jessie understands because she dabblies in photography--at the least if not more than dabbling!  ) I also didn't say this particular person (black tri pup) was manipulating their photos specifically. Just saying when they are manipulated it stands out to people who are familiar with the techinques/angles/etc ways of photo manipulation. You have tiny Chi's T but I do see you using techniques to make your pups look even smaller. Not saying it's a bad thing...just an observation.


----------



## TLI

Snarky? Pffffffft! I wouldn't say that I was the only one being snarky. 

Now let's see, Heather will come in right behind you. She has a post going now. Now run back to PM's. :lol:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

MChis said:


> I didn't say you had to do something for a living to get it. For goodness sakes. Simply saying when you do a certain thing for a living/aka ALL the time stuff like that stands out. (Jessie understands because she dabblies in photography--at the least if not more than dabbling!  ) I also didn't say this particular person (black tri pup) was manipulating their photos specifically. Just saying when they are manipulated it stands out to people who are familiar with the techinques/angles/etc ways of photo manipulation. You have tiny Chi's T but I do see you using techniques to make your pups look even smaller. Not saying it's a bad thing...just an observation.


I completely agree!  I don't make a living with photography, but I do have professional equipment and it's a big hobby of my husband and I. 

As soon as I see a picture, I can tell if it was intended to make the dog smaller. One of these manipulation techniques is to put a hand in front of the dog, which always makes them look smaller because the hand is in the foreground of the photo.


----------



## TLI

MChis said:


> I didn't say you had to do something for a living to get it. For goodness sakes. Simply saying when you do a certain thing for a living/aka ALL the time stuff like that stands out. (Jessie understands because she dabblies in photography--at the least if not more than dabbling!  ) I also didn't say this particular person (black tri pup) was manipulating their photos specifically. Just saying when they are manipulated it stands out to people who are familiar with the techinques/angles/etc ways of photo manipulation. You have tiny Chi's T but I do see you using techniques to make your pups look even smaller. Not saying it's a bad thing...just an observation.


Of course you do! I mean I've posted like how many pics of them here on the boards? Like 1 million. I mean I have all the time in the World to sit here and manipulate my pics. :lol: :lol: If I was going to manipulate one, I would have to manipulate them all. What would be the point if not??? :lol: :lol: You crack me up!!!!

Oh, and I manipulate my videos too. They have that new thing out there that does that. Didn’t you know? :lol: And geez, let’s see. I go around the boards posting their weights as often as I can. And I even say that my 5 lb. boy weighs 3 lbs. :lol: Give it a rest! I also promote tinies! Forgot that too. I tell everyone how "huge" 5 lb. Chi's are. Just go back through all my posts, you'll see! :lol:


----------



## TLI

Well, I have like hundreds and hundreds of pics with nothing at all in front of them, but them. :lol: But when I do have my hand in front of them, it is purposely, because I'm trying to sell everyone here a pup. And they have to look smaller!!!! :lol: LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TLI

Another funny thing too is this. My dogs weigh 5 lbs., 3 lbs. 12 oz., 3.5 lbs., and 2.2 lbs. If I was trying to make them look smaller I'd cut those weights some, don't ya think? :lol:


----------



## 18453

LOL oh dear.... No comment


----------



## TLI

Ah, come on. You have nothing else to say? Surely you do! Why don't you get it all out like you do in PM's. :lol:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Wow... and the point of this is...?


----------



## 18453

TLI said:


> Ah, come on. You have nothing else to say? Surely you do! Why don't you get it all out like you do in PM's. :lol:


Honestly I'm speechless, wow I thought I was paranoid!


----------



## flippedstars

Okay, so, just as an example, the black tri puppy I think is built like Oakley. How much might someone say Oakley looks? Sure...3+ lbs. She's 1 lb 15 oz. in these pictures, post baby fat loss. Was the breeder lying? NO, how do I know? because I got her 2 or 3 weeks after these photos, and on my scale, my vet's scale, and the breeder's scale before we left she was 2 lb 2 oz. 










So I think that puppy could easily be 1 lb 14 oz. and just have longer legs like my Oakley, and BTW, she's 8" tall, at her adult height, that is NOT a big dog. Ask the breeder to measure her height, and length. I think she's smaller than you realize.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

*Hands TLI a tinfoil hat*


----------



## TLI

I may be many things Sarah, but ignorant isn't one of them. Nor paranoid. But you have your fun, because you are fooling no one. The "paranoid" comment doesn't work with me. Ooooops, sorry. :/


----------



## TLI

~*Jessie*~ said:


> *Hands TLI a tinfoil hat*


I don't need a hat, but thank you anyway. You need to wear it yourself, though.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

TLI said:


> I don't need a hat, but thank you anyway. You need to wear it yourself, though.


That comeback made no sense... I'm not the paranoid one :coolwink:


----------



## TLI

~*Jessie*~ said:


> That comeback made no sense... I'm not the paranoid one :coolwink:


Oh gosh, if you guys keep telling me I'm paranoid, I might actually become paranoid. Why not get a few others to say it too. It may actually start working. I might end up in a straight jacket before you guys stop. :lol:


----------



## TLI

This is fun. I'm going to get popcorn. brb. :lol:


----------



## Aquarius

She is gorgeous 

I know that most don't believe the charts work - but all of mine were bang on with the chart sizes.

Photos can be deceiving - look at my avatar picture which was taken around the time of Poppy's spay at 6 months- from left to right - Biggles 14lbs - Bruno 4lbs 5oz and Poppy 2lbs 10oz - what's that about - Poppy looks almost the same as Biggles and Bruno!! I think she is holding herself up and forward and the others are holding themselves down and further back- LOL!! In real life the size differences are very noticeable.

With my experience of the charts I would tend to go for a chi who was charting for the weight you want - imo!!


----------



## MChis

flippedstars said:


> Okay, so, just as an example, the black tri puppy I think is built like Oakley. How much might someone say Oakley looks? Sure...3+ lbs. She's 1 lb 15 oz. in these pictures, post baby fat loss. Was the breeder lying? NO, how do I know? because I got her 2 or 3 weeks after these photos, and on my scale, my vet's scale, and the breeder's scale before we left she was 2 lb 2 oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think that puppy could easily be 1 lb 14 oz. and just have longer legs like my Oakley, and BTW, she's 8" tall, at her adult height, that is NOT a big dog. Ask the breeder to measure her height, and length. I think she's smaller than you realize.



Great example Kristi! Just goes to show you can never fully trust a picture. Oakley does not look under 2lbs in those pics at ALL! But obviously she was. Was & always will be a little Princess! :love5:


----------



## rache

To me oakley looks quite big in that first picture but tiny in the others. Very odd


----------



## flippedstars

MChis said:


> Great example Kristi! Just goes to show you can never fully trust a picture. Oakley does not look under 2lbs in those pics at ALL! But obviously she was. Was & always will be a little Princess! :love5:


She seriously is one of the smallest critters ever. And actually, the funny thing is, she weighed less at 4 months than she did at 2 months. But she was FAT at 2 months. You just really, really can't tell from pictures. She looks far bigger in pictures now than she really is, too. Bottom line is, who really cares? Sure, you know what, I COULD take pictures of Oakley sitting on my hand, b'c when she sits, thats about all the space she takes up. You just can't tell weight from a picture IMO. Oakley could easily be said to be 6 lbs in those photos. But I found a breeder I trusted and never had any issues.

MOST breeders will not lie to you if they are a good breeder. There is no point.


----------



## TLI

I'm certainly not trying to start a debate, Kristi. I have no reason too. But I do think pics do give somewhat of an idea of size and weight. And many, many get screwed over it through breeders. So while there ARE breeders who don't lie, there are more that do. As much as no one wants to say it, people do lie about their Chi's weights. Not saying you, or anyone specific. But it is common. My whole point for posting in these threads, and using my pups as an example, is to show people that a 3 lb. 12 oz. dog, and even a 5 lb. dog is NOT big. My 5 lb. dog is no bigger than many of the 3 lbers. here. So my "motive" in these threads is don't pass up a 4.5/5 lb. Chi because the "popular thought" is that they are this huge dog. They aren’t! I get blamed for promoting tinies, but what I'm doing is right the opposite. Everyone's Chi's look bigger in pics! Everyone's! I can take hundreds of pics, which I have, in all different angles, positions, etc. and they are as small, and smaller as they appear in pics. That's all I'm trying to point out. The very same people that get all puffy in these threads have been in my PM box more times than one asking about size. So the best conclusion to come too is that weight means nothing regarding to size. There is no other way to view it. Tracy’s 5 lb. Brody can sit in a hand. So what can you make of that? It’s just an obvious observation is all I’m saying.


----------



## KittyD

Brodysmom said:


> It's really hard to tell when they are so tiny as babies. Even the big ones are tiny at 8 weeks!


This is true but it goes both ways, AJ was 3 pounds at 8 weeks and he is now an ounce under 5 pounds full grown. He is very small though you would never guess he is 5 pounds very skinny and longer.



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Every single ad says they will be under 5 lbs or not more than 5 lbs lol it's so hard to know Who's being real


You live where I live don't trust any of them! lol



MChis said:


> Birth weight really isn't an accurate way at ALL to determine adult weight.


Absolutely accurate! a 3 oz pup can end up 3 pounds and 2 oz pup can end up 5. Only a breeder who KNOWS their lines and monitors things very closely can really tell you what you are going to get, the rest is a crap shoot.




Daisydoo said:


> T there's no need to be so narky, its totally uncalled for. I was merely making a point that shots are manipulated by many breeders and others to make their dogs look how they want them to look.
> 
> Unless they show pictures of their dogs on scales no one knows the weight and still as I've said before weight is NOT an indication of the size of the dog! Bones structure, height etc all comes into it.
> 
> Anyway Sherri is well aware of this


I ONLY trust photos of dogs on scales now and only from breeders I would trust. There is a hell of a lot of manipulation that goes on.



MChis said:


> I didn't say you had to do something for a living to get it. For goodness sakes. Simply saying when you do a certain thing for a living/aka ALL the time stuff like that stands out. (Jessie understands because she dabblies in photography--at the least if not more than dabbling!  ) I also didn't say this particular person (black tri pup) was manipulating their photos specifically. Just saying when they are manipulated it stands out to people who are familiar with the techinques/angles/etc ways of photo manipulation. You have tiny Chi's T but I do see you using techniques to make your pups look even smaller. Not saying it's a bad thing...just an observation.


I agree composition is 90% of photography and photographers tend to think of things in a different manner than average people just pointing and shooting.




~*Jessie*~ said:


> Wow... and the point of this is...?


Well I'll be darned.


----------



## flippedstars

TLI said:


> I'm certainly not trying to start a debate, Kristi. I have no reason too. But I do think pics do give somewhat of an idea of size and weight. And many, many get screwed over it through breeders. So while there ARE breeders who don't lie, there are more that do. As much as no one wants to say it, people do lie about their Chi's weights. Not saying you, or anyone specific. But it is common. My whole point for posting in these threads, and using my pups as an example, is to show people that a 3 lb. 12 oz. dog, and even a 5 lb. dog is NOT big. My 5 lb. dog is no bigger than many of the 3 lbers. here. So my "motive" in these threads is don't pass up a 4.5/5 lb. Chi because the "popular thought" is that they are this huge dog. They aren’t! I get blamed for promoting tinies, but what I'm doing is right the opposite. Everyone's Chi's look bigger in pics! Everyone's! I can take hundreds of pics, which I have, in all different angles, positions, etc. and they are as small, and smaller as they appear in pics. That's all I'm trying to point out. The very same people that get all puffy in these threads have been in my PM box more times than one asking about size. So the best conclusion to come too is that weight means nothing regarding to size. There is no other way to view it. Tracy’s 5 lb. Brody can sit in a hand. So what can you make of that? It’s just an obvious observation is all I’m saying.


No, but I do think you have to realize that had I posted that picture of Oakley, esp. the 1st one, people would have guessed her weight in the 4-5 lb range would be my guess, at LEAST. She looks HUGE there! And you know what, I'd probably have passed on her and wouldn't have my sweet little Oakley. I just think its one thing to see an 8 week pup at 2 lbs and a 4 month pup at 2 lbs (Oakley being an exception as she was both dogs lol, but she is a RARE exception), and give advice based on either one. If a breeder says a dog is 2 lbs, unless you go and see its not true, and someone's posted saying "oh, breeder says this dog is 2 lbs" and we all go and say "no she's AT LEAST 3+ lbs", who are we to say? Its a picture. Every breeder does not lie. In fact I've yet to run into one that does, although I know they are out there. They can be deceiving, at best. It seems like every picture people post of puppies on here, we all (and I'm not pointing a finger at you, I'm saying me, too, and others as well), often say we think they are bigger/weigh more than they do...I know people do get screwed over but IMO thats their own fault then, obviously if you get somewhere and are there to pick up a dog and its much bigger than you expected, you can ask them to weigh it. And if they're one of the people where 3 lbs looks like 1 lb to you then jokes on them I guess, and until they see a real 1 lb puppy, they'll be none the wiser.


----------



## TLI

flippedstars said:


> No, but I do think you have to realize that had I posted that picture of Oakley, esp. the 1st one, people would have guessed her weight in the 4-5 lb range would be my guess, at LEAST. She looks HUGE there! And you know what, I'd probably have passed on her and wouldn't have my sweet little Oakley. I just think its one thing to see an 8 week pup at 2 lbs and a 4 month pup at 2 lbs (Oakley being an exception as she was both dogs lol, but she is a RARE exception), and give advice based on either one. If a breeder says a dog is 2 lbs, unless you go and see its not true, and someone's posted saying "oh, breeder says this dog is 2 lbs" and we all go and say "no she's AT LEAST 3+ lbs", who are we to say? Its a picture. Every breeder does not lie. In fact I've yet to run into one that does, although I know they are out there. They can be deceiving, at best. It seems like every picture people post of puppies on here, we all (and I'm not pointing a finger at you, I'm saying me, too, and others as well), often say we think they are bigger/weigh more than they do...I know people do get screwed over but IMO thats their own fault then, obviously if you get somewhere and are there to pick up a dog and its much bigger than you expected, you can ask them to weigh it. And if they're one of the people where 3 lbs looks like 1 lb to you then jokes on them I guess, and until they see a real 1 lb puppy, they'll be none the wiser.


Everyone has to do what they feel is best. But if they come asking for opinions on size, then they are going to get them. If they don't want it, don’t ask. Ya know? I mean what can they expect? Are we to say what they want to hear, because it doesn't rock the boat? That wouldn't be fair. If they don't know any better, they trot off to buy this 1 lb. pup, pay 1,500, then take it to the vet and it weighs 2.5 lbs., I don't want to have that on my conscience. Are they going to come back here saying, "look what you guys made me do?" Maybe not. And if I want a 2 lb. dog, then I certainly want it to look 2 lbs. too. Not 4 lbs. Just saying. There isn't one of us here that hasn't said the exact same things. But if one says it, and it doesn't “set right” with someone that day, then the "not so blunt slurs are dropped." Everyone can do as they wish, but I wouldn't personally go out and spend thousands on a "2 lb." dog that looks 4 lbs. Seems kinda dumb to me. Or if I wanted a 6 lb. dog, I would want it to look 6 lbs. not 3. The size threads are always going to be taken personally. No way around it I suppose. It doesn't matter how big or small anyone's Chi's look. We all love them just the same. We give our advice the best we know how to the OP's question. It's always easier to give an opinion when it doesn't involve "you or yours." Used in general context. But to tell someone that a Chi that is clearly bigger is probably 2 to 3 lbs. is kinda ridiculous IMO. To each their own, I suppose. If I post a pic of Chance at 5 lbs., and someone thinks he’s “big,” then they know that 5 lbs. would be too big for them. It’s not going to hurt my feelings if someone says, “well he looks 8 lbs., and is much bigger that I’d like my Chi to be.”


----------



## TLI

Another thing too. I'll use Kitty's new pup as an example. He weighs 3 lbs. Tiny, tiny little guy. Is it to say that everyone that has "smaller" pups that may not coincide with the "majorities" weights are manipulating their pics? That does not make one ounce of sense. But funny enough it “has” to be that. What other possible excuse could there be? It’s just BS!


----------



## Maleighchi

When I got Willow, I knew next to NOTHING about chihuahuas, except that I had wanted one for close to 15 years. I didn't know anything about size, or standard or anything. I went to see her and fell in love. I didn't get to see her parents or know anything about them. I had to wait 2 weeks to bring her home. I didn't know then that at 14 weeks 1 lb 7 oz was small or that she'd only mature to a 2 lb puppy...what I knew was that I loved her and that I knew she would bless my life.

With Sassie, I got to see the parents, but I knew her mom was 8 lbs and her dad was 4 lbs. I knew I could end up with a puppy that weighed 4 lbs or even an 8 lb'er. I expected the 8 lb'er since she weighed 2 lbs 4 oz at 8 weeks. But she has matured (she's almost 3) into a gorgeous (just over) 4 lb little girl.

With Loki...I fell in love again. I know his dad is 4 lbs and his mom is 6 lbs. So he could range at least between 4-6 lbs. But he's my baby...and I'll love him no matter what size he turns out to be.

But it all boils down to size isn't a guaranteed thing. It's also not something that can be determined accurately until he/she is fully grown. We can try..but it's just a guess. Even breeders that know their lines are just guessing. They can be wrong at times. Theirs just happens to be more knowledgable guesstimation since they've seen what their dogs produce. My advice is to buy a puppy that you've fallen in love with, that way whether he/she is 2 lbs or 6 lbs fully grown, your still gonna love her. 

Your best bet is not to be in a hurry to get a puppy. Search for a breeder and make friends with that breeder and wait...until that perfect puppy comes along. The breeder will know his/her lines and be able to give you the best background on the pups and his/her parents.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

wow this thread got hi jacked haha I hope it doesn't get closed down I still need help lol But I guess the best bet is to look myself in person. I have yet to find one I want to check out in person for a reasonable price tho!'

I kind of had a feeling size may turn into a debate that is why I wanted to tell everyone in the beginning that if it did turn out bigger than I wanted that I have no intentions of ever giving it up I would be too attached anyways!


----------



## cherper

Good Luck in your search! I think seeing in person is the best way. And see the sire and dam as well.


----------



## MChis

Sorry for the hijack Sherri. I trust you know exactly what you're looking for & have experience in size yourself. Together with the opinions of those here....when you come across the right pup, you will know with out a doubt!  Wishing you lots of luck!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

thanks everyone for the help so far I will post her when I find her


----------



## KittyD

TLI said:


> Another thing too. I'll use Kitty's new pup as an example. He weighs 3 lbs. Tiny, tiny little guy. Is it to say that everyone that has "smaller" pups that may not coincide with the "majorities" weights are manipulating their pics? That does not make one ounce of sense. But funny enough it “has” to be that. What other possible excuse could there be? It’s just BS!


Interestingly enough he is still 3 pounds! little piglet as well 



Maleighchi said:


> Even breeders that know their lines are just guessing. They can be wrong at times. Theirs just happens to be more knowledgable guesstimation since they've seen what their dogs produce. My advice is to buy a puppy that you've fallen in love with, that way whether he/she is 2 lbs or 6 lbs fully grown, your still gonna love her.


While I mostly agree with your advice, I disagree with this one bit of it.
SOME breeders are not guessing at all. And I mean the really responsible ethical breeders who really really know what lines they have and what those lines throw etc, also breeders who do not sell baby pups and keep them a good 5-6 mos or even more to be sure they are HEALTHY and to give customers an accurate size idea. Those are not even necessarily show breeders either I had some show breeders in Ontario send me pics and flat out lie about the size of the dog they tried to sell me.

I'm not advocating BYB at all, (although with my first Chi I had a mostly good experience) there is a middle ground there are breeders who are breeding because they are passionate about the breed and to better the breed who do not care to be a in a show ring. These are the people who take the time and get up all night to hand feed a tiny baby... and I am telling you it's just not that common.

Anyhow I digress, there are breeders out here that can tell you straight up, sadly it's just like looking for a needle in a haystack.
If anyone says " well I think but I am not sure" they are totally lying to you!


----------



## Brodysmom

I think alot of times people don't tell the truth on weights because they are quoting very outdated weights. Like they remember that their dog weighed 4 pounds when they were at the vet 6 months ago, and they don't look like they have grown much, so they just continue to use that weight!! 

There's not too many people who have the ability to accurately weigh something less than 5 pounds. So they just kind of guess or go by an old weight. That's not necessarily lying but more like just not having an accurate weight. That's splitting hairs, I know. But I know some people really BELIEVE their dogs are 4 pounds and would be truly SHOCKED to have an accurate weight.


----------



## KittyD

Love the siggy Tracey!


----------



## foggy

Brodysmom said:


> I think alot of times people don't tell the truth on weights because they are quoting very outdated weights. Like they remember that their dog weighed 4 pounds when they were at the vet 6 months ago, and they don't look like they have grown much, so they just continue to use that weight!! There's not too many people who have the ability to accurately weigh something less than 5 pounds. So they just kind of guess or go by an old weight. That's not necessarily lying but more like just not having an accurate weight. That's splitting hairs, I know. But I know some people really BELIEVE their dogs are 4 pounds and would be truly SHOCKED to have an accurate weight.


I think this is very true. I was in the vets a few months back and someone walked in with their chi and put her on the scale in the waiting room and she weighed a little over 6 lbs. I heard her say to the person she was with, wow I've been telling everyone she was 4 lbs, when did those 2 lbs happen. I do think some people just have the wrong weight.

I also personally think it's hard to tell from a pic, at least for me it is. I'm hopeless with it. :lol: I know with my Roo she is 5 lbs, (slightly under) but when people see her, they always think she weighs about 3 lbs as she looks quite tiny and has delicate features/tiny bone structure. She definitely *looks* less than 5 lbs, imo. So, I do think it can be very tricky to tell a lot of times by a pic and a lot of times even in person. To me chi's almost always look bigger in pics too.


----------



## TLI

Roo looks like/is a tiny toot. But also looks 5 lbs. to me in pics. 5 lbs. is tiny, which is why I say don't pass up a Chi because they are 5 lbs. Who on Earth would think Roo is big? She is bitsy! She has the taller/longer build, but she has such a tiny bone structure. Taking Chance & Roo. Roo gets her weight from her height and length, Chance is very short in height and length but has a stockier build. Lexie has more of Roo's build, but she is only 7 inches tall/7.5 inches long. Which is why she weighs over 1 lb. less. Anyway, it may be hard for most to get an idea of size in pics, but I never find it hard at all. Once you get all the angles down, what the focal point of the pic is, etc., it will become quite easy. 

The same with Brody. Would you guess he weighs 5 lbs. in pics? No. He could easily pass for 3.5 lbs.


----------



## TLI

Another example using mine. No one ever thinks they are the weight I tell them. They always guess Chance at 3.5 lbs., Lexie at 2 1/2 lbs., Gia at 2 lbs., and Jade at 1 lb. They may "look" those weights, but they aren't.


----------



## foggy

TLI said:


> Roo looks like/is a tiny toot. But also looks 5 lbs. to me in pics. 5 lbs. is tiny, which is why I say don't pass up a Chi because they are 5 lbs. Who on Earth would think Roo is big? She is bitsy! She has the taller/longer build, but she has such a tiny bone structure. Taking Chance & Roo. Roo gets her weight from her height and length, Chance is very short in height and length but has a stockier build. Lexie has more of Roo's build, but she is only 7 inches tall/7.5 inches long. Which is why she weighs over 1 lb. less. Anyway, it may be hard for most to get an idea of size in pics, but I never find it hard at all. Once you get all the angles down, what the focal point of the pic is, etc., it will become quite easy.
> 
> The same with Brody. Would you guess he weighs 5 lbs. in pics? No. He could easily pass for 3.5 lbs.


That's it exactly, Roo must get her weight from those long legs of hers. I'm not sure where else it could possibly come from as she is so skinny! :lol: If her legs were shorter she would weigh less for sure. I'm personally terrible guessing weight from pics. I remember the one thread where people posted pics and then gave their chi's weight and I guessed most of them wrong, haha.


----------



## KittyD

foggy said:


> I know with my Roo she is 5 lbs, (slightly under) but when people see her, they always think she weighs about 3 lbs as she looks quite tiny and has delicate features/tiny bone structure. She definitely *looks* less than 5 lbs, imo. So, I do think it can be very tricky to tell a lot of times by a pic and a lot of times even in person. To me chi's almost always look bigger in pics too.


Roo and AJ have the same build, he is a skinny little long thing, his legs are much taller than Bijou's but I think he may be a tad shorter than Roo.
I just weighed him the other day on my new scale and he was literally an ounce under 5 pounds. B is holding steady at 3 and a couple oz for over a month now.
I like the longer legs, I've been having a hell of a time finding a coat for Bijou his legs pop out of all of them and then he worms out of the coat and runs away.

Little bugger.


----------



## foggy

KittyD said:


> Roo and AJ have the same build, he is a skinny little long thing, his legs are much taller than Bijou's but I think he may be a tad shorter than Roo.
> I just weighed him the other day on my new scale and he was literally an ounce under 5 pounds. B is holding steady at 3 and a couple oz for over a month now.
> I like the longer legs, I've been having a hell of a time finding a coat for Bijou his legs pop out of all of them and then he worms out of the coat and runs away.Little bugger.


Aww wee little Bijou. I bet it would be near impossible to find clothes for him. Maybe ebay? Btw it's been awhile, we need new pics of Bijou, AJ too.  I quite like the longer legs too. hehe. I just think Roo looks so darn cute with her little deer legs.


----------



## KittyD

I'm with you, having one of each body type? I like the bambi legs.. :lol:
I need to upload a bunch of pics.


----------



## foggy

KittyD said:


> I'm with you, having one of each body type? I like the bambi legs.. :lol:
> I need to upload a bunch of pics.


I have one bambi and one cobby too. :lol:

And yes, please upload!! :hello1:


----------



## Yoshismom

IMO, you really cannot say these day what a Chi will end up adult wise. The closest you can do is to find a reputable breeder who has been breeding for years and knows her lines and not even that is fool proof. Like Jane, my guys followed the charts to a T but that is not the norm these days. I have seen some teeny tiny runts of the litter that had small parents end up over 6 lbs and larger than the other pups in the litter. I have seen the biggest pup with big bones turn out very small and cobby. I have seen people go and put $2000.00 dollars on a teacup and get a 14 lb Chi. With people breeding as much and out of the standard as they are it has went crazy and there is just no telling.

I have a question for the Merle people here. I have never seen a small adult Merle? I usually see them on the uppers of more than 5 lbs. Has anyone known smaller than this or have smaller than this as an adult?


----------



## flippedstars

Yoshismom said:


> IMO, you really cannot say these day what a Chi will end up adult wise. The closest you can do is to find a reputable breeder who has been breeding for years and knows her lines and not even that is fool proof. Like Jane, my guys followed the charts to a T but that is not the norm these days. I have seen some teeny tiny runts of the litter that had small parents end up over 6 lbs and larger than the other pups in the litter. I have seen the biggest pup with big bones turn out very small and cobby. I have seen people go and put $2000.00 dollars on a teacup and get a 14 lb Chi. With people breeding as much and out of the standard as they are it has went crazy and there is just no telling.
> 
> I have a question for the Merle people here. I have never seen a small adult Merle? I usually see them on the uppers of more than 5 lbs. Has anyone known smaller than this or have smaller than this as an adult?


Bryco's breeder breeds them very small, and generally they are in the 2.5-4.5 lb range. They had a 3 lb adult male at their place when I got B, and they currently have a 7 month old LC merle male that is just under 3 lbs at the moment and will top out at 4 lbs max. So smaller do exist, but the breeding needs to be intentional and well thought out and the breeder needs to know the lines to get them that small.


----------



## KittyD

flippedstars said:


> Bryco's breeder breeds them very small, and generally they are in the 2.5-4.5 lb range. They had a 3 lb adult male at their place when I got B, and they currently have a 7 month old LC merle male that is just under 3 lbs at the moment and will top out at 4 lbs max. So smaller do exist, but the breeding needs to be intentional and well thought out and the breeder needs to know the lines to get them that small.


Bijou's breeder gets the small ones as well.
I agree it's a knowledge and planning issue.


----------



## svdreamer

Yoshismom said:


> I have a question for the Merle people here. I have never seen a small adult Merle? I usually see them on the uppers of more than 5 lbs. Has anyone known smaller than this or have smaller than this as an adult?


I've been looking at this guy, he's for sale and a retired stud dog. They don't list his weight, but looks to be kinda small.


----------



## MChis

svdreamer said:


> I've been looking at this guy, he's for sale and a retired stud dog. They don't list his weight, but looks to be kinda small.


I think he looks small as well (compared to the hands holding him). He has a super long muzzle for a stud dog but he is still pretty handsome none the less! 


And fwiw...about half of my crew ended up quite a bit under their "charted" weigh growing up. Marley charted 7lbs & is 6lbs 2oz at 15mo, Milo "charted" to be like 11-12lbs when we got him at 18wks **on the extended chart**(he went from 7lbs at 18 weeks to an 8lb adult LOL). And Maxie charted around 5.5lbs growing up & he is just under 4.5lbs at 2yo. Mari (4lbs 11oz atm), Maya (4.5lbs) & Matilda (just over 7lbs) were all right on...just the girls. Isn't that interesting.  Milo & Maxie lost quite a bit of weight though...they were on the pudgy side for a while once they reached adulthood (Milo was 11lbs & Maxie 6.5lbs) but they are now at their ideal adult weights.


----------



## TLI

svdreamer said:


> I've been looking at this guy, he's for sale and a retired stud dog. They don't list his weight, but looks to be kinda small.


He looks small to me. About 6.5 to 7 lbs. His muzzle is a bit long, but for a pet he is perfect! Adorable lil guy!


----------



## MChis

Oh I'd guess his size to be closer to 5-6lbs tops. Though I hate estimating from just a pic. :lol: He actually looks similar to a 5lb Chi I know of size wise but this 5lb Chi should be more like 4lbs because he's a big on the chunky side. hehe This particular Chi th at I'm talking about -- his breeder said she thought he was 4lbs (I weighed him personally after she told me that which is why I knew his weight for certain)--one of those "last time I weighed him" things I guess. But in her defence he SHOULD be 4lbs as he has a 4lb structure with some access chunkage. hehe


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Do you guys think baby looks big in all my pics? I always take close ups! I wonder if anyone really thinks she's the 5 lbs I say she is based on pics lol I made ninja seem way bigger than he actually was just haven't measured him in a long time until last night still need to measure prada


----------



## Terri

No i dont think she looks big at all.
I crop all my pics so they always do look bigger when you do that too.


----------



## MChis

I don't think she looks "big" at all. At a glance I guess I assumed she was bigger than Mari because quite honestly...NO pups look as small to me as Mari (or Maxie) in pics to me because pics are decieving (and I'm only using my two smallest as an example because I've never seen any other pups here in person--even my own, to me, look bigger in pics than IRL!). I remember you saying her weight so I just assumed thats what she was though. LOL After you told me her measurements it definitely made it clear she & Mari are just about the same size. (Mari is 8" tall btw  ) 

I think Ninja appears the largest of your lot because he has the largest body structure if you kwim. But body structure doesn't mean anything in basic size (only weight). A small cobby 6lb dog is just as small as a thin framed 4lb dog that has the same height to the eye. But in individual pictures the thinner framed 4lb dog would look to be a smaller dog to someone who just sees the photos & not the dogs in person. If that makes sense. LOL

I've posted this before but not sure you saw it. Maya & Marley together. Maya is 4lbs 6oz & Marley was 6lbs here I believe: I'm guessing if Ninja & Baby are the same height...you have the same thing going on with them. Lots of difference between weight but not much difference at all looking at them.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

MChis said:


> I don't think she looks "big" at all. At a glance I guess I assumed she was bigger than Mari because quite honestly...NO pups look as small to me as Mari (or Maxie) in pics to me because pics are decieving (and I'm only using my two smallest as an example because I've never seen any other pups here in person--even my own, to me, look bigger in pics than IRL!). I remember you saying her weight so I just assumed thats what she was though. LOL After you told me her measurements it definitely made it clear she & Mari are just about the same size. (Mari is 8" tall btw  )
> 
> I think Ninja appears the largest of your lot because he has the largest body structure if you kwim. But body structure doesn't mean anything in basic size (only weight). A small cobby 6lb dog is just as small as a thin framed 4lb dog that has the same height to the eye. But in individual pictures the thinner framed 4lb dog would look to be a smaller dog to someone who just sees the photos & not the dogs in person. If that makes sense. LOL
> 
> I've posted this before but not sure you saw it. Maya & Marley together. Maya is 4lbs 6oz & Marley was 6lbs here I believe: I'm guessing if Ninja & Baby are the same height...you have the same thing going on with them. Lots of difference between weight but not much difference at all looking at them.



YES!!!! they are same height he is just 2.6 lbs heavier but his diet is pending! I'm going to play with my parents new super cam now see what I come up with since I slept in today before work I am probably going to be up all night  gives me somehting to do!


----------



## TLI

I haven't seen that many pics of your Angels. But from what I've seen they look pretty similar in size to me. I don't think any of them look "big." The majority of Chi's you see these days are "average" size, so I think they are pretty comparable to the norm. I wouldn't worry about it, though. Honestly, if someone doesn't like the size of your Chi's, then just tell em' to stick it.  

All of mine are different weights, and all of them have different measurements. Smallest having the smallest measurements, biggest having the biggest measurements.  Height, length, chest, neck, etc.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

oh I know I don't care but since the topic came up I was wondering if people thought I was lying due to my pics hahaha I am no photographer I only have a crappy underwater cam but my parents just got a Nikon d30 so I am hoping to get some diff angled shots to see if they appear diff sizes lol!


----------



## foggy

I don't think Baby looks big at all. Not in the least really. I don't think any of the chi's I see on here look "big" actually. 



MChis said:


> even my own, to me, look bigger in pics than IRL!


Same here. Pip and Roo look much smaller in person than in pics.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

mine are just standard sized beauties that rock my world! LOL I wouldn't trade them for my life! 

I had to fight 4 other people to get NInja! he is my whole life my main squeeze the cherry on top the rum to my coke haha k you get the idea! 

he breaks my arm carrying him around but he's worth it


----------



## TLI

Since everyone here is Chi owners, and we see so many pics, angles, close ups, crops, etc., we all know that our Chi's look bigger in pics than in person. I can take a pic of Jade, crop it, and make her look "big." Well, if you wanna call it big. :lol: But we all know. I think most all of the “size” threads you will see it mentioned that size and weight don’t go hand in hand, and that angles and such will def. change the “picture.” 

Don't feel bad, I'm no photographer either. I wish I was, though. I have an $800 dollar camera that takes no better pics, really, than a $100 camera. But its not the camera's fault, I'm just no good at it. :lol: I don't care though. I just take the pics, share them, and I don't think anyone judges our photography skills. We are all Chi lovers, and even though most enjoy the "beauty" of a well skilled pic, the thing that touches us most is the subjects. So no worries, there. 

Chance is my biggest Chi baby, and we all love him just the same as the smallest. You are a loving Chi owner, and you don't base your love off of your dog's sizes/weights. Chance is the most precious little baby boy, even if he is my biggest. In fact, he is the most favored by all but one of my kids. He gets just as much attention in public as the others. I think most animal lovers, Chi lovers, aren't looking at the size of your pups to judge them. I love all Chi's. There isn't a Chi that I have ever seen that I didn't awwwwwww, and oogle over. When I see them out and about, tiny, small, medium and "big," I'm the first one you will hear awwwwwwwww'ing. I asked a lady if I could “have” her 8 lb. Chi some time back. :lol: She said, “no!” :lol:

When I look at your siggy, I have no clue which one is the "biggest," but what I do see is 3 precious darlings!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I swear I have chi-dar I can see a chi from a mile away walking down the street and I always point and say A CHIHUAHUA!!!!!! hahaha my dogs are my children since I have no human children! Ninja being my only boy he is my son his nick name is actually "sonny" and my whole family calls him it now more so than "NInja" lol 

I need to get Prada's measurments I wonder if I have thought she was bigger than she actually is lol


----------



## TLI

Girl, me too! I can spot them a mile away! :lol:

I'll post these pics of my crew hangin' around outside. Not that they accurately show their size, since pics make them appear somewhat bigger, but I take more inside pics than outside. But just a basic ole' snap shot of them hangin' out with not much around them. Them being the focal point of the pic.

I'll go from smallest to biggest. But I have to look around through all my tons of pics, so I'll post the rest tomorrow. 










Close up shot.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

i posted some in the picture section


----------



## TLI

I found this one of the others being walked. They are on the further side of the kids walking them, so I'll try to find better ones. But I'm headed to bed. I'm beat!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I dint know why I didn't see this til now!!! They're all lovely!!! 

I have To reread this thread to remember what I'm looking for haha is 3.5 oz at birth going to be 3.5 lbs? That's what the website said I'm still lookin for reasonably priced chis still in no rush of course I can't help but look everyday tho! I still can't find a colour combo I like most are just beige or white which I think are gorgeous but I want a darker colour this time haha maybe I'm being way too picky id still like a Merle or brindle tho! 

Still looking for mrs. Right!


----------



## LovesMyPups

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I have To reread this thread to remember what I'm looking for haha is 3.5 oz at birth going to be 3.5 lbs? That's what the website said.


I may have understood... Are you asking if a pup weighing 3.5oz at birth will be about 3.5lbs full grown? Or just stating that you read that on a website some where? 

In any case, Dexter weighed 3oz at birth, and is 4.2lbs at 11months.  lol


----------



## TLI

Nah, birth weight doesn't have any thing to do with full grown size. In all honesty, we can "guess," but never really know for sure. Ya pretty much just have to wait and see what they end up at, at 18 months old. You can come closer to getting a Chi within standard by using a breeder that has been breeding the same lines for quite some time. They can usually tell you what the parents "normally" throw. But even with that they don't always get Chi's under 4 lbs. More in the range of 5 to 6 lbs.


----------



## cherper

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I dint know why I didn't see this til now!!! They're all lovely!!!
> 
> I have To reread this thread to remember what I'm looking for haha is 3.5 oz at birth going to be 3.5 lbs? That's what the website said I'm still lookin for reasonably priced chis still in no rush of course I can't help but look everyday tho! I still can't find a colour combo I like most are just beige or white which I think are gorgeous but I want a darker colour this time haha maybe I'm being way too picky id still like a Merle or brindle tho!
> 
> Still looking for mrs. Right!


Are you looking for one in canada only?
I will help you look!!!  Lord knows i LOVE looking. :coolwink:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Yes only local as I've heard horror stories of getting shipped and being ripped off or not getting what was expected etc.


----------



## Ivy's mom

I'm thinking close to 7-8 lbs. But I would see when she is at around 12 weeks, you might get a better idea then. Ivy and fern were under 1 lb at that age, and they are both 3 1/2 lbs full grown. Willow was about 2 1/2 lbs around 12 weeks and she should be about 7-8 lbs but she is on a diet to loose a few lbs.


----------



## KittyD

My baby now looking at his papers was 1 pound 5 oz at 12 weeks.
If this helps!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Just found this thread again and read through it boy have things changed hava definitely was worth the wait and in the end we were so adamant on a female tri colour and we ended up with a plain beige male who is the cutest little tart I could have ever asked for he's definitely a lot smaller than I had imagined a 2lb puppy but I'm glad I went with my instincts he fits in perfect the only down size to his small size is he's not that fun for prada who throws him around and tramples over him but he likes it and she's gentle enough not to injure him  glad I had this thread to go by!


----------



## glyndwr

Glyn was 4lb at 6months and now 7lb at 12 months. I think that pups really cute 7lb
Is not giant there still small dogs


----------



## glyndwr

Lol just realised how old this thread is


----------



## dannbarbery

Get the puppy you want for sure. Especially if you aren't going to add any more.For reference, Brody was 2 pounds on the dot when we got him at 11 weeks. He's 5 pounds now. So yeah, maybe she will be 6+ pounds. Hard to tell!


----------

